# Floor sanders



## kasey (Mar 7, 2009)

I want to add floor refinishing to my bag of tricks and need advice on what type of floor sander would be best to get; belt, drum, orbital, etc. I'm looking at whatever will get the job done the quickest and the best with as little dust issues as possible. Is there something like that for around $5000 or less?


----------



## Joining_heads (Mar 4, 2008)

http://www.lagler.com.au/hummel.htm

Look around for one of these used. Bullet proof.


----------



## OCRS (Apr 29, 2008)

This one's got the best of both types http://www.galaxymachines.com/home.php?flash=1&idt=t3&idb=bp&idm=m3-3-2


----------



## jamestrd (Oct 26, 2008)

I got 2 used Hummels available in NJ.

send me a private mail if interested.

[email protected]


----------



## galla35 (Feb 27, 2009)

just go to menards... i rented one a few weeks ago and they never tool the rental agreement... hell for 30 or 35 dollars you cant go wrong for a 4 thousand dollar sander:w00t:


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

galla35 said:


> just go to menards... i rented one a few weeks ago and they never tool the rental agreement... hell for 30 or 35 dollars you cant go wrong for a 4 thousand dollar sander:w00t:


you dont know the differnce between this type of hire machine and a real floor sander.

this forum is for flooring pro's.........


----------



## sparehair (Nov 21, 2008)

To really do the job right and be dustless-ish you would need

drum sander
edge sander
orbital sander/buffer
vacuum system.

You could do it for 5k but it would have to be used equipment. You can pick up 12 inch clarkes, americans, bona's on craigslist all the time for 1200-2500. Take the money you save and have a mechanic give em the once over.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 3, 2009)

It would be a good idea to undertake a course in floor refinshing first, that way you learn what to do the correct way rather than trial & costly error, 

That way rather than having something else in 'your bag of tricks' you are able to tell clients you are a trained profesional and earn a good rate in return for a good job.

when you have finished the course you will know which is the best machines to buy and which you are comfortable using,


----------



## mack9110000 (Aug 24, 2006)

What a really good reply Ian.Too many people think there is no skill in sanding/refinishing flooring.


----------



## vwovw (Mar 9, 2007)

mrghm said:


> you dont know the differnce between this type of hire machine and a real floor sander.
> 
> this forum is for flooring pro's.........


the one at menards here in iowa is a real floor sander. its the brown one with three orbital pads. the woodsmith store here rents them as well. if the woodsmith store has it its GOOD. i haven't rented it because i have my own clark ez something


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

vwovw said:


> the one at menards here in iowa is a real floor sander. its the brown one with three orbital pads. the woodsmith store here rents them as well. if the woodsmith store has it its GOOD. i haven't rented it because i have my own clark ez something


Too funny!!!​


----------



## mrghm (Nov 19, 2006)

vwovw said:


> the one at menards here in iowa is a real floor sander. its the brown one with three orbital pads. the woodsmith store here rents them as well. if the woodsmith store has it its GOOD. i haven't rented it because i have my own clark ez something


i recall a few years back i went to a flooring show and the sales guys reckon that with this machine i would never have to use my drum sander again. Yea Right.

in a perfect world where the floor is flat with no peaking.


----------



## hmdude (Apr 10, 2009)

Speaking of a bag of tricks how about water popping the wood grain before you stain a floor? Anyone? I tried it on birch/dark stain Benj Moore oil penatrating. The water makes the wood very rough after all the work of sanding it smooth. After 3 coats of oil urathane it looked bad. any pointers please


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

I like to read the directions on the can. They'll tell you what grit to sand to for each step (most of the time).


----------



## Floordude (Aug 30, 2007)

hmdude said:


> Speaking of a bag of tricks how about water popping the wood grain before you stain a floor? Anyone? I tried it on birch/dark stain Benj Moore oil penatrating. The water makes the wood very rough after all the work of sanding it smooth. After 3 coats of oil urathane it looked bad. any pointers please




After your first coat of finish, you have to screen very good to knock off the roughness.


----------



## Mellison (Aug 3, 2008)

Floor sanding is the one aspect of remodeling I just don't do.
I am not a fan of the typical "hire a pro" response but in this case I agree 100%.
Bubbles, sawdust in the finish, pools of poly and roller marks are only a few of the things that can bite you in the ass.
I have seen them all after a "floor refinisher" has finished a job.
Some customers may not pick up on these things. But if they do, you run the risk of losing money as well a spoiling your reputation.
Just my advice.

Never mind. Just realised this is a 5 month old thread.


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

mack9110000 said:


> What a really good reply Ian.Too many people think there is no skill in sanding/refinishing flooring.


 


It is hardly rocket science, most "immigrant contractors" (don`t want to pick on a particular group) around here who are over the age of 16-18 can do an outstanding job.


And the man didn`t say he was going out willy-nilly doing floors, how do you know he hasnt had the education/...just looking for advise on machines. (from supposed pros)


Oh what the hell...go find the nearest Mexican and ask him.


----------



## fast pasquale (Mar 4, 2007)

GrasshopperPete said:


> It is hardly rocket science, most "immigrant contractors" (don`t want to pick on a particular group) around here who are over the age of 16-18 can do an outstanding job.
> 
> God.. Do you believe what you just said. If so .. that's scary.. I've seen there work around here and its total ****.. Im sure a run of the mill painter would think it looks good.. What you don't realize is these "tradesman" are using the poorest, unmaintained equip and the cheapest of finish/products. May look good initially.. but lets give it a year and see if they properly prepared in between coats, does it wear well etc.... They are know to use the "most affordable" products. Plus 99% of them cant do a dark stain job that is acceptable in a professional flooring contractors opinion.


----------



## GrasshopperPete (Oct 12, 2008)

fast pasquale said:


> GrasshopperPete said:
> 
> 
> > It is hardly rocket science, most "immigrant contractors" (don`t want to pick on a particular group) around here who are over the age of 16-18 can do an outstanding job.
> ...


----------



## the big 12 inch (Jan 22, 2009)

Keep typing dude...your'e on a roll!!


----------

